# Input.Java datei verwenden - Problem bei Verknüpfung



## Juliaantonia_ (23. Okt 2014)

Guten Tag! 

Ich mache gerade meine Hausübung in Softwareeintwicklung und komme bei einer wichtigen Stelle nicht weiter. In meiner Angabe steht, dass ich unbedingt die Input.java Datei, welche uns auf der Homepage des Kurses zur verfügung gestellt wird, verwenden. Ich habe mir nun diese Datei heruntergeladen, aber weiß nicht wie ich diese jetzt mit meinem aktuellen Java projekt verknüpfen kann, sodass Java die Eingaben welche ich mache, mit Hilfe dieser Input.java Datei erkennt. (Verwende Eclipse zum programmieren)

Ich hoffe Ihr wisst was ich meine und könnt mir einen Tipp geben  

Schon mal danke und liebe Grüße 
Julia


----------



## Joose (23. Okt 2014)

[ot]
Hab den Thread mal in den Hausaufgabenbereich verschoben.
[/ot]

Es sollte möglich sein diese Datei einfach vom WindowsExplorer in das entsprechende Package deines Java Projektes in Eclipse zu ziehen


----------



## Juliaantonia_ (23. Okt 2014)

Danke  

Hab ich das dann so richtig gemacht? 

Anhang anzeigen 6976


----------



## chuxXo (27. Okt 2014)

Man kann deinen Anhang nicht öffnen


----------

